# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Scheduled Chat "How Does Anxiety Effect Your Family"

## Total Eclipse

Hello Everyone!!!!!

We are going to try to gather 'scheduled discussion times' with direct topics.  ::):  

How does Saturday or Sunday 4pm EST time (this week) sound to have a discussion involving 

_ "How your anxiety effects your family"  

_There will be various questions in relation to this -- to keep the chat focused on the topic. 

There will be a group Hoster (Total Eclipses) that will be guiding the chat for discussion (and asking the questions).   

Hopefully in the future -- we can get a member each week to take on a 'Hoster' Role. 

 ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

sounds great!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sounds awesome  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Hope it works out for you all. Not my kind of thing. For anybody in the UK or Ireland that is 8PM.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hope it works out for you all. Not my kind of thing. For anybody in the UK or Ireland that is 8PM.



Is there a different time you think that would work better?  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Not the time. More that I would not be able to stick to any one topic. Kind of a random chatter. If it comes to mind I say it. Just see how it goes for you all on Saturday. Hope it works out.

----------


## Total Eclipse

*** Bump

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I'm sorry I missed it!

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am so sorry I missed it but I think you know why .. I wish I could have remembered.. so sorry

----------


## Cuchculan

So I gather this failed badly? Next idea anybody.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Sadly Chat is not doing good at all and I have 0 ideas how to help bring people here I have tried with everyone I know that used to go too the chats I did they all day they just do not want to go into chatrooms anymore and I have checked many other sites and the chats are dead and if they do have people they do not hardly talk.  

I don't know what has happened to all the people that needed help I know that millions still suffer from mental health issues . 

Anyone have any ideas???

----------


## Cuchculan

People talk in messenger on FB a lot these days. You can invite a few others to join you in a group chat. I would guess a lot are doing that. Plus the World Cup is on at the moment. That means everything else is put to one side for a month over this side of the world. Life stops when football starts.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yeah could be Sad I don't really know .

----------


## Cuchculan

No new members in over a month. Something I always look at. I know there was an issue with registration. But not getting any new members is not going to help improve anything. Not saying that would improve chat. I have also had a look around a few other chat rooms. Numbers are very low in them all. Talking 3 to 4 people in the rooms. Maybe a survey of all members about chat would be a good idea. As in we arrive on the site and we are asked to take a quick survey. We can get some feedback about what members think about chat and why they don't use it. Then it would be known what issues need to be addressed. Right now we have so many members. Out of that number only a few are regular. Others would have signed up a long time ago and no longer even use the site. Find out from the regulars why the don't use the chat room. And is there anything that can be done to make them start using the chat room.

----------


## Total Eclipse

If anyone is interested, we can try again!  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

I know the funniest chat I was in we had mics and that use those in the Christian Chat I go too so maybe that is one idea if you fails or issues happen then you can remove the mics.. We would laugh and do karaoke and just talk to one another it was so much better than typing . The Christian site you get so many seconds and then others are in line then it goes back around and it seems to work good that way . I am not sure if that cost more It may .  

Is there any possible way of incorporating  the Anxiety Zone in with the Anxiety Space name?

----------


## Cuchculan

How about the appointment of at least two chat hosts. Not talking Mods or Admins here. Two people, who when they log into the room, their names appear in Italics or something different, to show they are the room hosts. Pick two who are always in the room. People will see them in the room and with any luck they might join them for a chat. No set topics as such. Not saying the hosts have any admin / mod powers at all. They are just always there. For as long as they are online.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I suggested having someone in chat also Cuch,

I am in a chatroom right now which I wont name but there are 15 of us and people are chatting but not about anxiety and panic or mental health they have another chat for that but there it has sound when someone chats and they have a Mod listed in the room also.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I have sat in chat and people come in I can not hear them and by the time I get back to look they are gone so Sound is the biggest thing needed but people do need to give someone time to reply .

----------


## PinkButterfly

Sad was the chat full then?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Sadly, mic and webcam turned people away from chat. We also weren't able to record logs of mic/ cam for moderation purposes.  ::(:  Which is a legal issue for the website. Especially, given it's a mental health website.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

We don't want to see Tye go naked on cam.  ::D:

----------


## Relle

I still visit the forums a lot but I haven't been very active due to starting a new job. I'm off on the weekends so if we ever have a scheduled chat falling on Saturday or Sunday, I'll be there  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

Cuch trust me I don't wanna see myself naked either lol !!

Webcams out okay so sorry.

I have no other ideas so sorry.

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea if fake names could be created? As in you place four fake names in the room. They are always there. You may think this will make no difference at all. But if people see the names, they might enter the room. Anything to get people in the room.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Sad , You have me I will talk the head off anyone that will listen lol and just imagine me in real life I am a hyper talker and I can talk for hours and do with people lol... in chats I do the same I may rattle on and on but I do my best to help everyone and ask how they are and know everyone is going through something and I do get my feelings hurt in chatrooms and I am sure I hurt others feelings but I don't mean too I suffer from paranoia and more ask Kevin I have removed him and Cuch or Cuch has me so many times lol because I am just a freaky person!! lol.. I even deleted Kay who runs this site over silly things but I love people and I hate that I get so upset and think everyone is out to get me and I have gotten blamed for things I did not say nor do in chatrooms but you know what that is okay because in the end I know the Truth and God knows the truth and that works for me so for me I just wanna be well and not worry about what people think and just have some fun even in a chatroom and on my crazy facebook lol I am silly and I love that part of me!!!  
You are a good person and I think the world of you .

----------


## Cassie

Sounded like a nice idea that did not work out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

